
Twtxt.net – Attempting to respark the twtxt community - prologic
https://www.prologic.blog/2020/07/20/ann-announcing-twtxtnet.html
======
prologic
This is a longer post on twtxt.net and the software behind it. What it is and
why I did it. Feel free to discuss here or ask me anything :)

